# What will youth culture music sound like in 2339?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I personally think it will sound just like this video. Do you have any thoughts? Nuclear guitars? Singing cats?





Alexander Agricola: L'eure Est Venue


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I wouldn't even hazard a guess. I'm sure it'll be something we can't even imagine. 
That would be like asking someone in 1695 what the music of 2017 sounds like.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Whatever it is, it will probably be songs 5 seconds long at most since by then the attention span of youth will be strained by anything longer.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Whatever it is, it will probably be songs 5 seconds long at most since by then the attention span of youth will be strained by anything longer.


Amen to this +1


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I've found futurologists Zager and Evans to be infallible guides to What's Happening Next, though their timing might be a little off--their prediction for 6565 is mostly achieved now......


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> I've found futurologists Zager and Evans to be infallible guides to What's Happening Next, though their timing might be a little off--their prediction for 6565 is mostly achieved now......


Wow, who knows what they would have come up with next? Maybe solutions for all world problems even.

Wait, this just in:

1969	2525 (Exordium & Terminus)	30	RCA Victor
The Early Writings of Zager & Evans and Others	-	White Whale Records
1970	Zager & Evans	-	RCA Victor
1971	Food for the Mind	-	Vanguard Records


----------

